# Breastfeeding USA VS LLL?



## Maria2513 (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone know about ways that Breastfeeding USA and La Leche League differ? Do their meetings have a different feel? In what ways is the experience of being a BF USA counselor different from the experience of being an LLL leader?

Thanks!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I have never been to a Breastfeeding USA meeting, but I worked with people who ended up leaving LLL to start work with Breastfeeding USA, and they serve on the Board. So a lot of Breastfeeding USA people probably came from an LLL background, but I think the real difference is they don't have the LLL Ten Concepts philosophy. You can read their Statement on Breastfeeding at this link.

In any event, since LLL meetings can vary so widely even within the same group (like my LLL group's morning meeting is very different from the evening meeting), it's hard to say how different a Breastfeeding USA meeting will be. But the requirements to be a Breastfeeding Counselor seem similar to those for a LLL Leader.


----------

